# Turning cross cut blanks



## Jamie (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm getting ready to turn a blank cut at 90 degrees. My 1st time with a pen blank of that ilk. What can I expect and what tool would be recommended? I usually use a 1/2" roughing gouge and 1/2" scraper for pens but I don't want to blow out this beautiful blank. Thanks!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 17, 2006)

I would recomend rounding the blank the best you can and a really sharp skew.[]
If you have a disk sander, that should round it off quickly.


----------



## tseger (Dec 17, 2006)

SHARP chisels, LITE cuts, probably a good time to practice with your 60 grit gouge when you get close to size . This is my opinion only. I have only turned about 10.   Tim


----------



## Dario (Dec 17, 2006)

Crank up the speed of your lathe and take light cuts with sharp tools.  I max my jet mini's mid belt setting.

I've turned my share of x-cut blanks and have a very high success rate doing it this way....about 100% []


----------



## mick (Dec 17, 2006)

Everything everyone else said ...plus I'd CA the ends of the blanks as well as CAing as you get close to final size


----------



## clewless (Dec 17, 2006)

Also, I hope you're able to turn with your fingers crossed. A few words of praise to "you know who" both pre and post job might help too.


----------



## sandking (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm new, what does turning a blank that was cut at 90* mean?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 18, 2006)

Instead of the blank being cut along the grain, it is cut across the grain either a full "cross cut" or at an angle to the grain. Makes it a lot harder to turn without big chunks ripping out of the blank, however it can give you some wonderfull looking wood grain!


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey, don't listen to Joe (clewless).  He's just one of those sour grapes guys.  []  Actually, he doesn't like x-cut blanks, or they don't like him.  I've done one pen with x-cut blanks and one didn't make it.  The one I did was chakte viga and the one that bit the dust was zebrawood.  I think that these guys are setting you straight (even Joe).  CA is a must and I like that idea of sanding the corners round.  I built a jig to cut them off on my band saw, but it's a pain to use.  

The sages of turning will always tell you two things.  Sharp and Light.  Sharp tools and light cuts.  CA as you go too.  I also agree about the 80 grit when you get close.  That's when my zebra went for a hike.
Rob


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 18, 2006)

After easing the edges on the sander or a jig made to do it with a saw, drizzle thin caon it.The end grain will take it more than the other sections.
Continue to apply CA whjle you are turing after you have "turned beyond the previous application.
Remember the blank will not sand evenly an it may come out"oval". NOrmally the end grain impregnated wood is harder, the other sections may sand"flat".Compensate for this.
Sharp tool, light touch.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 18, 2006)

I think I got it, I'll just remember all these instructions while turning with light cuts at my highest speed with a sharp tool and pouring on CA with my fingers crossed in my freezing garage with the dog barking, the UPS guy ringing the doorbell and a splitting head ache. Piece of cake, thanks.


----------



## Dario (Dec 18, 2006)

While putting CA, either turn off the lathe or slow it way down....else you will have a lot of shiny little dots everywhere the firing range of it LOL [].  

BTW, that won't spare your face, hair, clothes, and your goggles/visor. []


----------



## JasonF (Dec 18, 2006)

One thing I started doing (by accident at first) is NOT tighten the nut on the mandrel very tight. What this does is allow the blank to spin on the mandrel if there is a catch instead of the blank breaking. You have to play with the amount of tension (how tight) the nut is or the blank will just spin when you put your chisel to it. I adjust the nut tension and try to rotate the blank by hand (with the lathe off) until I can just move the blank. It does take longer to do, but since doing it this way I have not lost one.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />I think I got it, I'll just remember all these instructions while turning with light cuts at my highest speed with a sharp tool and pouring on CA with my fingers crossed in my freezing garage with the dog barking, the UPS guy ringing the doorbell and a splitting head ache. Piece of cake, thanks.


It always helps if you ahve your tongue sticking out just right.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure to keep it away from your lathe[].


----------



## bjackman (Dec 18, 2006)

Jacon,
By leaving the blank fairly loose on the mandrel you are essentially forcing yourself to take light cuts, right? That's a good way to force yourself to do it though!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />Jacon,
> By leaving the blank fairly loose on the mandrel you are essentially forcing yourself to take light cuts, right? That's a good way to force yourself to do it though!



I have two thoughts on this.

1. Yes it does force you to take light cuts.
2. I have had 2-3 blow up that I just know I was taking light cuts. They were Bigrob's X-cut Zebra (beautiful wood by the way) and I "think" there are some spots that are just a bit touchier than others. 

Of course it could have been (probably was) my fault and didn't take as light a cut as I thought.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 18, 2006)

If I keep my tongue out while all those drops of CA are whizzing through the air won't I glue my tongue to my lips?


----------



## mick (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm 2 for 3 on Big Rob's Xcut Zebrawood.......lol. The one that didn't make it is gonna get some inlaid crushed malachite(sp)? (green rocks) So keep ya tongue stuck out for me too!!!


----------



## chigdon (Dec 18, 2006)

I know it sounds weird but I get it mostly to size with a 1/16" parting tool.  I read that somewhere and once I tried that I have never had a cross cut blank blow up on me since and I make a lot of them.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 18, 2006)

CA and sharp tools. 
A skew used as a cutter at about 15 deg angle and not as a scraper! 
Be carefull practice your skew work on some scrap if your not comfortable with it!
They will catch, I know by ruining more blanks than I want to talk about.


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />While putting CA, either turn off the lathe or slow it way down....else you will have a lot of shiny little dots everywhere the firing range of it LOL [].
> 
> BTW, that won't spare your face, hair, clothes, and your goggles/visor. []



LOL    Been there, done that!!   
I have also given in and used sandpaper when I got close. Nothing gets the curse words flowing like being almost there and #%^$%# GRRRRR  
Take LIGHT cuts, use CA and pray
Good luck and if per chance you take some chunks out, you are not alone.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 19, 2006)

Keep your eye one the pieces that fly off so you can glue tham back on.[]

Take your time with it.


----------



## rapost (Dec 20, 2006)

Must have been lucky with the cross-cut Honey Locust....you end up with grain looking like this:








Same wood one is cross-cut one isn't:






I've been using my Sorby Spindlemaster a lot lately - it has made for a lot of kinder, gentler turning......


----------

